# USED car for young driver.



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

As title, we are looking for a small car for my daughter as a first car as she has now graduated.


nothing silly for now - she can take the R34 to work in a year or so!


fiesta, polo, Lupo, Seat, Picanto, Yaris etc.....


1 / 1.2L

manual.

low owners and good history.

15 years old max.

Good reliable commuting car required for a couple of years to build her NCB - not looking for a project!

The are 100's out there - but FB & Gumtree are full of CA's.

As close to Nottingham as possible.

thanks. 



WHY?


----------

